
Obama's 23 Executive Actions on Gun Control - angersock
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2013/01/16/obama-to-announce-gun-control-proposals-shortly/?hpt=hp_c1
======
joejohnson
>>18\. "Provide incentives for schools to hire school resource officers."

What is a school resource officer? Are these the armed guards that the NRA has
been pushing for?

~~~
fiatpandas
Local police (armed, in normal uniform) hired by school districts to stay on-
site and patrol the halls, break up fights, arrest bad kids if necessary. They
are pretty typical for inner-city middle and high schools where gang violence
is common. I remember having them in both my middle school and high school.

------
ck2
Maybe the best part of this is that mental health just might start to get some
attention in the USA and not just be left to the criminal correction system to
lock away the worst results of neglect.

~~~
benjohnson
To my dismay, it looks like we are beginning to treat mental illness as a
precursor to being a criminal.

The recent New York anti-gun law that passed, will make physiatrists report to
the state any person in treatment that expresses suicidal thoughts.

Sadly, people with those thoughts now have an incentive to stay away from a
psychiatrist and the very help they need.

------
cobrausn
So, most of these seem to be basically Obama telling federal agencies involved
in firearms regulation to be better at their job, and here are some new tools
that might help?

IANAL, obviously.

------
twoodfin
What the hell does this have to do with hackers?

~~~
angersock
We need to be aware and informed about the world in which we live...consider
that a gunbroker.com or ebay sniping app could make mad bank in the next few
days as people try to snatch up guns and components in possible overreaction
to new laws.

~~~
twoodfin
By that logic what hot button political issue _wouldn't_ be suitable for hn?

